# Wichtige Frage



## Carbon (14 Juni 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe heute einen Brief von der Polizei bekommen dort steht drinnen das ich angeblich Internet-Betrug begangen haben soll.
Jetzt habe ich für Freitag eine Vorladung bei der Polzei.
Ich habe aber überhaupt keine Ahnung wegen was,wann und wo.

Ich schätze es war eine von diesen vermeintlich kostenpflichtigen seiten,
die man überall findet.
Jetzt habe ich übelst schiss das das meine Zukunft versauen könnte da ich erst 15 bin :cry:
Was soll ich tun und was könnte mich erwarten.


----------



## jupp11 (14 Juni 2008)

*AW: Wichtige Frage*



Carbon schrieb:


> Ich schätze es war eine von diesen vermeintlich kostenpflichtigen seiten,


extrem unwahrscheinlich


Carbon schrieb:


> Was soll ich tun


Sprich mit deinen Eltern. 


Carbon schrieb:


> was könnte mich erwarten.


Hellsehen  gehört nicht zum "Lieferumfang" des Forums.


----------



## KatzenHai (14 Juni 2008)

*AW: Wichtige Frage*



Carbon schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich für Freitag eine Vorladung bei der Polzei.
> Ich habe aber überhaupt keine Ahnung wegen was,wann und wo.


Dann sag erst irgendwas außer deinem Namen, nachdem sie dir gesagt haben, was sie eigentlich von dir wollen.
Und wenn du dir dann nicht absolut sicher bist, sprich erst mit nem Anwalt, bevor du den Mund aufmachst.
Oder vorher schon, dann kannst du dir ggf. die rennerei sparen und schriftlich aussagen. Je nachdem.

Ach ja: Nimm deine Eltern mit.


----------



## Antiscammer (14 Juni 2008)

*AW: Wichtige Frage*

Wenn sich die Anzeige als unbegründet erweist, kann Dein Anwalt auch seinerseits zurückschießen. Da gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Carbon (15 Juni 2008)

*AW: Wichtige Frage*

ich hab echt kein plan was ich da gemacht hab.....
obs vieleicht eine von diesen angeblich "kostenlosen" Seiten sind , das ich mich da irgendwie mal angemeldet hab.

Was zählt den alles so zu Computerbetrug?


----------



## wahlhesse (15 Juni 2008)

*AW: Wichtige Frage*

Hallo,

mach Dir erstmal nicht so viele Gedanken. Wenn Du nix gravierende "vebrochen" hast, klärt sich das Ganze sicherlich schnell auf.
Das es von der Nutzlosbranche ausgeht, ist sehr unwahrscheinlich. Eher ist möglich, dass Dir Klassenkameraden einen wirklich schlechten Scherz spielen.

Ich durfte während meiner Schulzeit wegen so einer Dummheit auch schonmal bei der Polizei auflaufen, das hatte sich recht schnell erledigt.

Nimm Deine Eltern mit zu dem Termin, und wie bereits gesagt, nur das nötigste sagen.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Carbon (15 Juni 2008)

*AW: Wichtige Frage*

Ich weiß nich....hoffentlich is das so das es sich schnell aufklärt

Ich habe kein bock meine Zukunft zu versauen durch so einen mist....
Bin ja noch nie mit der Polzei in Kontakt gekommen...


----------



## johinos (15 Juni 2008)

*AW: Wichtige Frage*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Carbon schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Wichtigste! 

Nach § 67 Abs. 1 Jugendgerichtsgesetz bzw. den Kommentierungen dazu muss die Polizei die Eltern von der beabsichtigten Vernehmung informieren, sie müssen Gelegenheit zur Teilnahme erhalten: JGG - Einzelnorm 

Dass die Eltern nicht informiert wurden, liegt vermutlich daran, dass dein Alter nicht bekannt ist: Akte reingekommen zwecks Vernehmung, Vorladung rausschicken, mal gucken wer da kommt. Also vermutlich "Allerweltskram". 

Ähnliche Frage wurde hier schonmal diskutiert: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/50165-vorladung-ohne-umweg-kennt-das-jemand.html 

Grundlos kommt die Vorladung nicht: Keine Ahnung, was das sein könnte? Die Anbieter der "kostenlosen Seiten" erstatten keine Strafanzeige, da haben die keine Zeit für (bringt ihnen nichts in die Kasse). 

Kostet kaum was und Handschellen klicken auch keine: Morgen mal dort anrufen und fragen (selbst oder die Eltern). Lohnt sich schon deshalb, weil du dann die nächsten Nächte besser schläfst.


----------



## Carbon (15 Juni 2008)

*AW: Wichtige Frage*

Meine Mutter is ja auch mit eingeladen .........

Hab mir mal das andere Thema angeguckt .
Is den Computerbetrug wenn man falsche Daten und sowas angibt?
Oder bei e-bay unter anderen Daten bestellt?


----------



## wahlhesse (15 Juni 2008)

*AW: Wichtige Frage*

Hallo,

1. falsche Daten bei irgendwelchen Nutzlosanbietern = Nein
2. mit falschen Daten bei eBay eingekauft und dabei Unschuldige geprellt = definitiv JA!
3. Ein Anderer hat bei eBay unter Deinem Namen Geschäfte gemacht = JA!

Zu 1. Bisher hat noch kein Nutzlosanbieter sich getraut, Anzeige zu erstatten :scherzkeks:

Zu 2. Wer sowas macht oder alternativ über fremde Kontonummern oder Kreditkarten einkauft bekommt von mir weder Mitleid noch Tipps.

Zu 3. Sowas klärt sich meist recht schnell auf. Entweder "gute Freunde" oder eBay-Kunden, welche vorher mit Dir Geschäfte getätigt haben. Die Behörden arbeiten recht gut mit eBay zusammen.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## johinos (15 Juni 2008)

*AW: Wichtige Frage*



Carbon schrieb:


> Is den Computerbetrug wenn man falsche Daten und sowas angibt?
> Oder bei e-bay unter anderen Daten bestellt?


Diese Fragen interessieren dich doch nur, wenn du ahnst, was da zum Problem geworden ist.

Schreib's doch einfach hier hin: Leichtsinnig gewesen und aufgeflogen?


----------



## Carbon (15 Juni 2008)

*AW: Wichtige Frage*

Wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin ich hab noch nie irgendwelche Internet Geschäfte durchgeführt ...........
Und ich würd nie anderee Menschen bei solchen Dingen betrügen...


----------



## wahlhesse (15 Juni 2008)

*AW: Wichtige Frage*

Dann brauchst Du auch keinerlei Angst haben.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Carbon (15 Juni 2008)

*AW: Wichtige Frage*

also hat das nur etwas zu tun mit Internet Geschäften und so....


----------



## johinos (15 Juni 2008)

*AW: Wichtige Frage*



Carbon schrieb:


> das ich angeblich Internet-Betrug begangen haben soll.


Wenn "Internet-Betrug" draufsteht, dann hat das sicher damit zu tun. 



			
				Carbon schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab noch nie irgendwelche Internet Geschäfte durchgeführt



Dann wird sich das ja sicher klären. Am besten morgen dort anrufen.

Und dann aber hier berichten, du hast ganz schön neugierig gemacht!


----------



## Carbon (15 Juni 2008)

*AW: Wichtige Frage*

sry Computer Betrug steht schon drauf ....
ich berichte euch den davon


----------

